# Gregorian and Ambrosian chants is pure, straight from the heart into your souls



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I investigated this music , and i like what i heard. a wide panorama of pure devotion and emotion in motion. ancient lore music finest artform. 

Gregorian came trought pope Gregory i supposed and Ambrosian chants are from father Ambroise
This post is about finding out , and seeking the utter best Gregorian and Ambrosian chants, for the ''indiana jones'' of classical ancient lore music , ancient polyphony sake.

Love you guys, and i feel very in peace whit this kind of music

Ihave couple of stuff on gregorian and ambrosian rites chants, some on naxos some on brilliant some on obscur labels, but i wont mention em, im tired i whant to rest, fall into morpheus hands(sleep).

Gregorian is mystical , transcendantal, mezmerizing when well done, what do you think?, i want to hear from you guys favorites releases, please, danke shaun= pretty please


:tiphat:


Im flabbergeist by Ego Sum Ressurectio on naxos, what an offering and if you like this may i subject out of my knowledge Ensemble cosmedin Sacred medieval music.Two of y own favorite from forgotten time..

:angel:


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I have enjoyed Ambrosian chant  Have you heard any Sarum chant?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Have you heard any Sarum chant?*

Dear mister david johnson, i did not knew sarum rites chants, thanks for the tip or info, i bought Peter Phillips: Sarum Rites chants, this music is mind blowing ,im listening to it in the morning since i wake up at 5h30 a.m, not to disturbed my sleeping neighbor at minimun volume and like what i listening, thanks kind sir, for interrest in gregoriant & ambrosiant chants in the first place, deuxio thanks for this awesome subjection.

:tiphat:


----------

